# gobies : Hypseleotris compressa



## apistoworldhk (Nov 13, 2008)

gobies : Hypseleotris compressa


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

the fins are nicely colored, bodies somewhat plain-body+fins nice contrast.


----------

